# I need assistance for the name of this song....



## Phrozen_Sky (Jul 9, 2008)

THe song I am looking for is a beautiful orchestral piece that I have been searching for more than a year's time. It consists of what appears to be an Irish flute or bagpipes. The piece plays at the "1:57" marker in this movie trailer:






Thank you all for your time, I would appreciate your help more than you know.


----------



## BAWIG05 (May 14, 2008)

Very beautful, but to my ears not an orchestral piece...at least not in the sense it would be in a classical store.

I would advise searching Amazon.com for a soundtrack, and then going to imdb.com (Internet movie Database) to search for the film and the person who composed the score. It will then be easier to find works by that person and even other films and styles they draw upon.

Hope this helps!

PS: Wonderful movie!


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you very much. The only problem I've had with that is that the composer isn't the same as the soundtrack's.


----------

